# Review: Vibe Space 6 3D 3-way component system



## Big Mike (Jul 2, 2011)

*Pics at bottom*

SonicElectronix recently had a sale on Vibe gear and it lined up just right for me because I was building a budget system for my Lincoln. I scored 2 sets of these for $89 shipped each. Vibe is an uncommon brand here in the USA, and an underdog at that. Just up my alley. People have asked me to review these speakers, since there isn't much out there information-wise with which to base preliminary opinion. Since I bit the bullet and bought them blind, I think a review is exactly what's in order.

Okay, I got antsy. With having my 4th of July rained out today and all, I decided to do something fun to get my mind off of it all. Here I sit before you with a subjective review of Vibe Audio's Space 6 3D 3-way component system based on my taste, hearing, and music choice.

I am not a pro. I have spent the last 10 years as an enthusiast in home and car audio, worked in the industry in sales and install off and on since 2004, I have broad tastes in music and lots of listening experience. ...And... I am in no way stating I am right or that my opinion is even verifiable.

Without further ado, here goes...

All testing was done using my Onkyo TX-DS676 in "Direct" Mode with all settings flat and time alignment off, my source was my PC, using the ALC889A Realtek HD Audio via Stereo mini-plug to RCA into my receiver all EQ and sound tweaks were disabled. The crossovers were set to "0dB" for zero tweeter attenuation.

The speakers were mounted in a .75^3ft. MDF enclosure and the mid/tweet combo mounted in "3D" configuration. I listened with tweeter/mids ear level, on small end-tables about 2 feet high. All listening was done fairly near-field considering the application, with the speakers placed one foot away from the back wall, 4 feet apart, and 3.5 feet away from me, they were tilted in about 30*.

I'd like to start out by saying that these speakers are worth every penny of the MSRP. As refurbs for $89/set, I feel as though I've struck gold. There are some shortcomings, but they are worth much more in sonic pleasure than the price tag or brand association implies. If I could pick one brand of speakers these sound most similar to, I'd say middle range Martin Logan. One thing of note: These speakers are power hungry, but when given the juice they take it well.

Three Doors Down - The Road I'm On: This song is one of my favorites, I've heard it on almost every audio system I've ever listened to, I know it well. The imaging and placement were superb here. Midbass was excellent, especially the crispness of the drums. I could bear to gripe a bit about upper midrange, while the guitars sounded lively and very nice, my 2 way JBL G200 bookshelves are a little smoother in this department. These are 3-ways, and as much as I love the 3D config, I don't think that solves the problem fully. I am willing to bet the X-overs are to blame, as they are the weakest link in this entire system. (International Ops Manager @ Vibe confirmed x-over weak link, http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1361594-post24.html)

Morphine - The Night: I've heard this song a thousand times at least, having listened through systems ranging from $100 up to over $20k. These speakers recreated this song the BEST I have ever heard on any setup of similar size with no sub. This is an accomplishment in my book, I've used this track to tweak and tune since the halcyon days, before the rise of puberty (xD). I could not believe the amount of smooth and clear low-end at such massive volume from a 6.5''. I double checked to verify my subwoofer was off, I literally did it twice. These speakers produce a fullness that is almost astonishing. I was very concerned with mids, I hate "wonkiness" (odd term, I know, but the best I can use to describe) and considering the alloy cones and my earlier listening experience I was a bit fearful. Midrange was pure and very clean, especially the saxophone which shined brightly in this instance. My prior gripe was more than atoned for. The somber piano which is easily lost in the mix and made muddy and dull sounded distinct. Legibility concerns are my core reason for using this song as at the end Sandman (RIP) goes off into a trailing whisper and with the rest of the mix including a 2 string slide bass and very dynamic drums, it becomes a task to hear and understand his vocals on inferior setups. I truly wish each and everyone who reads this could take a listen in my home to this song on this setup, and then on a lesser one to hear the difference.

Focal/JMLab Demo Disc 1 - Rebecca Pidgeon - Spanish Harlem: I have not spent much time listening to this song, partly due to the genre (Not my style), partly due to not having owned it very long. I can't say this song, on the Space6, had me doing backflip. I wasn't as wowed, but it may be my predisposition of the music. I do believe it is a very simple mix with great potential to bird-dog imaging issues as well as a great opportunity for a speaker set to flex some high frequency muscles. During the this song I noticed that the imaging was very precise, although it may be the song's mix as intended it seemed a little narrow, but overall I was satisfied. Acoustic guitar sounded fantastic, great clarity. I did find the female vocals a little hollower than when auditioning my normal setup, but they sounded much more delicate and clear.

Big Whiskey and the GrooGrux King - Dave Matthews Band - Funny the Way it Is: This is one of my favorite songs from DMB, as one who is no purist, as made obvious here, I love the band old and new, and this song fits my tastes. I feel I've defended myself from those who dislike newer DMB. With a clear conscience, I can go on... Anyway, this song was a gem on this system, although the lack of a sub left me feeling I missed something extra. The bass I heard was good, but where this song isn't exactly thick with it, I knew I missed a certain familiar feeling that only a subwoofer provides. The definition was way above what I expected, I could clearly define every guitar strum or pick and each cymbal crash was distinct, even though the occurances happened simultaneously often times. I heard something new on this song with the Space6 setup; depth and width. I am beginning to wonder if I ought to leave this second set in my room and find new rear fill... I'll cross that bridge when I get there.

The Clarence Greenwood Recordings - Citizen Cope - Sideways: The vocalist (as well as all the other instruments, he's a one-man gig) in this song has a unique voice. I was very excited to put the space6 up to the challenge of reproducing it. I was displeased to hear a bit more harshness than ideal, so displeased in fact I went in to try to EQ it out, I was pleasantly surprised that it was quite easy to do so. I partially contribute this harshness, and all midrange issues which sporadically appear in this review (as you've seen) to my untreated listening space, it's just not worth it in an apartment. As I said, all listening for the purposes of review and critique were done EQ flat, so with all sliders at zero again I continue. I find that the acoustic instruments sounded particularly great here again, both drums and guitar, with excellent clarity and definition. Drums are very, very realistic on these. Citizen Cope songs generally have a fat, bass and drum heavy sound, it was very enthralling.

S&M - Metallica - Hero of the Day: All the aggressiveness previously discussed in this review just may not be a bad thing if you like heavy music like this group made. I grew to appreciate the extra edge given the qualities of the song at hand. Something just sounded "right" while listening, I'd describe it as clarity and openness. The width was also good. The thing I most appreciate and value in a speaker system is when I am compelled to continue listening to more music, that immersion is what makes it for me. I listened to at least 5-6 more songs in my Metallica collection, and taking a break from review mode, I really am pleased with these speakers as a whole.

Fightclub OST - The Dust Brothers (aka Crystal Method) - Who Is Tyler Durden?: Another heavy style of music, Electronic stuff sounds great on this system. You get the full impact of the mix and the depth makes it quite immersive, the bassline sounded quite impressive.

I'd really like to continue reviewing, it's no hard task to listen to my own gear, as I do it anyway. In fear of rambling, however, I think it's time to wrap things up. When all is said and done, $89 is highway robbery for these speakers, MSRP was a very reasonable price point. These speakers are somewhat aggressive in upper midrange and that was to be expected in my opinion, being a passive 3-way setup with a medocre crossover network. Bass extension is good, every frequency within the spectrum these speakers are capable, but perhaps the somewhat sharp area in the mid to treble transition, is very detailed and accurate. The worst issue with these speakers, the peak in upper-mids, is easy negated with even a simple EQ built-in to most head units. Go active, I plan to do so eventually, and I tell you it only gets better from there. Great sound, ravishing good looks, and a killer deal, I'd say you shouldn't be nervous to pull the trigger on these if in the market for budget deals.


Big Mike said:


>


----------



## Hirsh17 (Mar 2, 2010)

^
Mike, thanks for the great review! I've been after these comps for many years now since a local dealer (since out of business) was selling Vibe stuff. I pulled the trigger on a refurb Space 6 set and I'm really glad I did. I could just never justify it before I saw the ridiculous refurb price.

They come in Friday and I can't wait for the UPS man to make it Christmas Morning.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 2, 2011)

Glad you found it helpful! If it gives a bit of insight to at least one person it was worth my time! Please feel free to compare your findings, I'm eager to see if my thoughts coincide with the masses in this instance.


----------



## Splitty (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for your efforts here Mike. Glad you like them. Grab a bargain and tell your friends guys! 

If anyone needs any more info please don't hesitate to contact me


----------



## Splitty (Jan 24, 2011)

Some training videos on the products too

YouTube - ‪VIBE - Space speakers‬‏


YouTube - ‪VIBE - Space 3D Components‬‏


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

These are a great deal but the passives are pretty poorly designed if you ever built passives before. Im sure they'd excel active.

Thanks for the review and I do like the clever mid/tweet mounting

I just think Vibe needs some help with aesthetics. Mids look great but vibe is logo happy, which I think makes the speaker look lower quality. Plus the association with the cheap vibe brand in the US. The less logos the better. Sure a lil vibe logo on the tweet or mid, but no writing or labeling things 38 supertweeter on it. "space" all over the place. We know its the space model, we bought it. The set would look much more high end without the logos all over.

Also the yellow bright colored speakers are so unattractive, I couldnt run them even if they were great speakers which I will never know.

None the less, excellent review.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 2, 2011)

IMHO, they look pretty nice, they feel high quality, and just flashy enough to set them off, they aren't meant to be understated. The colors match the interior of my Lincoln, so in my particular scenario that dulls down the boldness a bit, seeing as my interior isn't flashy. They are a bit logo happy, and I see where you're coming from when you say they look lower quality due to this, but in person, and I really don't know how, they seem more substantial and a bit less bling. I don't mind the space logos and a few odd Vibe logos, but I do find the "Gosh, I didn't know that already" stuff, like the "38mm supertweeter" pointless. This, to me, is the main thing that is cheapening, I agree on that notion. 

If you take the trim ring off of the woofer it looks much more refined. I read it's better for the health of the surround if it's left bolted down, and I wont see it anyway. I truly believe that this range is trying to find a middle ground between higher end build quality (it is), and the flash that appeals to Vibe's normal audience; the kids who buy Pyle/Boss/etc, because of the gimmicks. That's the breaks of buying "budget", and if the only tradeoff I must make is losing some understatedness, I'm fine with it. I have a set of components that sound like $500+ for $90, and with a custom x-over, or active, will sound even better. Take the Blackbox amp aesthetic (they look great imo), make some Space6 equals in performance, and that's money.

I wouldn't own any of the super flashy stuff, even though I've heard good things about some of the other stuff, there are too many options out there that look more appealing for similar cost. I believe MSRP is a good pricepoint for the performance (IME) of Vibe gear, but the aesthetic is meant for another crowd. IF Vibe wants real success outside of the market of kids with Papa's money who want performance and flash, and HS kids who just want cheap, they must take a more low-key design to market, at least in the US.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Mine get here Thursday, I look forward to playing with them. Thansk for taking the time to post your review.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 2, 2011)

I took some time today, while doing some CIS2931"Current Issues in Computing" homework (boring) while listening to some tunes to blend the Space6's with the sub and eq it a little, man these things cook and they are so detailed! The crossover is no miracle, but these drivers are pretty special.

I also did some listening without the "3D" config, traditional 3-way style, and I found that some aggressiveness actually went away and they were more better suited to my more subtle tastes. In this config there actually seems to be an improvement in detail and nuance, I will have to be more cautious in my install in the car, I may mount them regularly instead of "3D".


----------



## verg64 (Aug 4, 2009)

Great review! It got me hyped up to install mine which has been sitting in the garage for a couple weeks now. I know now to scrap the passive idea thinking it would be sufficient but now know to go active. Now seeking for a new amp.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd say passive is fine for people who want an very good sounding upgrade and chance upon these for a deal, but for those who want the most out of them and recognize _why_ they are such a great deal, active will get that last bit out of them. Be sure to try taming the 2-5k region if they sound aggressive.


----------



## hi_sound (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi. Sorry but my english is very weak... So, please, be indulgent  
I need a photo of crossover, but underneath, with electric paths. I hope, You understand me


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 2, 2011)

I have mine installed right now. I can pull out a spare set and take a pic, but it may be a few days until I get the chance.


----------



## hi_sound (Mar 30, 2011)

I will be very grateful :beerchug:


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 2, 2011)

Pending sale on my 2nd set, so if they sell, it's a no-go unless I go into my doors again anytime soon. If they don't sell I will be installing them so then I will snap a shot. Sorry for the anticipation!


----------

